# saved a life



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

well yesterday clark jumped in a sink with water and bleach  he was chemically being burning.i called west kendall animal hospital and asked what to do.she told me to rinse him off.it worked  relived.he stopped crying and started shivering.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Household dangers*

PigeonSitter10, I am so sorry to read about the horrible ordeal that you and Clark went through. I am relieved that he seems to be doing ok.I would like to read the thread entitled,"The dangers of toxic teflon..." It lists the many dangers that our feathered friends can encounter in the everyday basic household. Once in a while I refer back to it just to refresh my memory of the things that can hurt our pet birds. If you have trouble finding the thread, just go to the Search tab at the top of this page and type in Toxic, and it will take you there.Scroll down until you find the thread. I hope Clark will be alright. We all need to be cautious.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Good work Pigeonsitter 10 !

Too bad about Clark getting into the bleach and water, but you had your wits 
about you and knew who to call to be certain of what to do. I hope Clark is 
feeling better today and back to his normal self.

I remember the article that started that thread about Jay Leno, a truly amazing
bird, Vdog. That is an excellent thread with alot to think about regarding our
"normal" routines which are not so normal for our feathered friends. BTW,
it's good to see that becoming a senior hasn't affected your memory, Vdog...  

fp


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

feralpigeon said:


> Good work Pigeonsitter 10 !
> 
> 
> BTW,it's good to see that becoming a senior hasn't affected your memory, Vdog...
> ...




That was very funny fp! Senior means wise, doesn't it? I don't remember!


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

clark is back to his normal self.sacadowea as there to comfort him.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Good to hear Clark's his old self! Make sure he stays out of trouble, you know how kids can get.


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

[/QUOTE]you know how kids can get.[/QUOTE]
now that is funny.hes a keet for peeps sake.


----------

